# Write with a body part



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Yaaaaay.

"Hoppip Skiploom Jumpluff":

Nose: hoppip skiplpoom jumpluff
Tongue: hoppip siloom jupluff
Elbow: hyopøpuipsakiplolom jumplucffd

YOUR TURN.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

"I am the eggman. They are the eggmen. I am the walrus."

Tongue: I am ther egghmnwan. THRY arevbther erggmen. IO awm ttyhev wsaltrus.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

"What's your name again?"
Nose: 22SWyhaqt'[sa y69ou8r4 vhnqzjne aqtaqiun?"
Toe: WW haatdl['s yhour  nas
me asgain

"Hero's Comeback" (The title of my favorite Naruto theme, #10)
Fist: H ero;'ds c omerack
Tongue" Heroi''s co i ne b aeck

I stink at this...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

"agero kyou ichiban no jikan da"

Nose:aqzgtereoooo ikm yh boiuy ichibabn nbo juikan dsa
Fist: magyer5eiop cfhui90ui iogfhjiobnasnm nmop jkioklasn deas
Toe: agter5robn kyooyuu ihibann no ji9kaqn daq
Heel: aqgte34re5ro0 kyoyu ichibajnmh nmjop  jkioklsawnmhj daq (darn it, almost my first perfect word besides no and I type jnmh on the last letter -.-)

That's enough =D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

my name is blaziking.

NOSE: m76ywkj34iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiswbhlqawzikiiunhgt. ((Holy crap, what the heck?))
HANDS (BLINDED): Hi my names id blaziking
ELBOW: hji89 myh n msdm nmjhre iudfcxc bn l;.odsaszxionm tgh (Whoa)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 3, 2008)

With my chin: vfeefd bmnre bsab dsdhrtewsd (feed me sandshrews)


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

"I can type with my tongue!"

OI cvaq n tytygpore  weiourtgh  kmoip 45oikmhjhnmior


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 3, 2008)

this wass done with my wrist. prretty good, huh/?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

Hands: Spheal are too awesome for you.
Nose: spheal are too aweesoomne foooooorb youy.
Chin: sxljmnfdcx,l z\dxc gool zxxdczx,l mfdc fklfg gbhk,lj
Tongue: spherazl, azfed tool aswedsoooomed f or youuu j.
Thumbs only, very quickly: spheal are too qawesme folr you.
Ears XD:  BU8GT67Y,MN BSN3  \ B V N ./;
Fist (XDDD): zsedolp4relp, aw45re tg6yolp awxsedko m45e fco you.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

pop goes the weasel

ELBOW: p0-op[;bghikoedsa trhg e wezasxedkll
NOSE: 090n tgo4 tye 34srer54ik (Uh, say what?)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to do more!

Normally, but closing my eyes, "The Nine-Tailed Fox, part of this good breakfast." (credit to Metallic Deoxys for sentence)
The Nine-tailed Fox, Part of this good breakfast.
Almost perfect. Let's try my elbow, "kazoe kirenai seiza to kage"
kaqzzzzoper k,lirter mnjasio mdds45reioxs yutfggo mkage
What the... that doesn't even LOOK like it!

Typing "I hate no motocross!" with my nose (fingers helping with shift)
*I yq53 n9 j9o6t59ocdr499sa!
AAAH! What similarity does that have?

"Purugly and Poochyena" with my left thumb's first knuckle:
Purugly and Pochyena
How could I forget that second O?
Done... for NOW! (nose)
e9o3e.l.. nR90R HN9OW2!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Long cat is loooooooooooong:

With closed eyes:lond cat is liiiiind
With nose:long cat bis looooooong
With shouder: løko _mn j  bv cvd bnh  un dc bv  µ  _ (How did I get that sign?)
With toes: lonhgy catniod lolololololololjjhng
With forehead: opjhnmg bnqw6w3q3b nnløøo0nb 
With knee:  vb   caz<xcv   jmn b nvcv   m, mn m n  bv


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 3, 2008)

thid waqs oln refd iokth mh wsrfikxsdyt, prfetty bvaqde,k nhuy7h?"

*^This was done with my wrist, pretty bad, huh?*

his  waqsvvvbwiyh4 djibne wuy hy shqkuw3 io9nn m,y m,opurth  bv,kinbdedf

*^This was done with my sharpie in my mouth, blinded*

(Sorry for almost taking your sentence Kali the Flygon, but mine was so bad...)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> With shouder: løko _mn j  bv cvd bnh  un dc bv  µ  _ (How did I get that sign?)/QUOTE]
> 
> 'That symolb' is a Greek mu. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok.

I just wonder: How the _crap_ did I make that? What did I press?


----------



## S. E. (Jul 3, 2008)

Eevee will rent your soul...

Fist: ededveded w ;llp; renmty yhoutrf solu8lp...
Elbow: Eewvfee wequ7l;l;o rt4ern t5r yuouire dsopujhl.;../.
Chin: wesevbere ewi8l.lk reenhmrt yoluyrt sdoluir5t,,.,/

Chin was the hardest. Then elbow, then fist.


----------



## Flora (Jul 3, 2008)

"I'm gonna lose my only Shiny to do a monotype and EV Train." (By the way, I AM gonna do that.  I made a sprite in honor of that, because my Shiny Rapidash from Gold has/had blue flames)

Eyes closed: I'm gonna lose my only Dhiny to do a monotype and RV Train. (Sooo close...)

Fist: /';m ghlknmkna jkose kuy8 kkkmu SDjom yu gylo d  m kloj ijoguyhior nsmnr REB YTtrasin. (...)

"I'm giving Santa a Pikachu." (Annoying song...)

Tongue: IM m giving Santa az Pikachu. (So close...EWW!  Now my keyboard's wet!)
Nose: ([m givig Santa a Pikachu.  (Wow, I'm good with my tongue and nose.)


----------



## S. E. (Jul 3, 2008)

Sky Shaymin deserves more love.

Nose: sk dy shaymin dexservexs mo re love. (I got grease on my nose when I did this... O_o)
Knuckles: Sky Shaymin deserves more love. (I dids it! 8D)
Bracelet: Shy Shamin derserves more love. (Does tyhis cou8n t/ (*was still writing in bracelet*))

8D


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 3, 2008)

I like cheese and cheese likes me.

nose: 9likiecheese ad b hesce loikm,eds me.
knuckles: 9like cjeese vand cheese nlikdesxn me.
Elbows: io.lkikld cv hndeersdde zAasn dcx cv nhbederdfxdsde .lokfrsd ,rtf
*Looks at elbow typing* WTF?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

'I am a cookie made of metal who loves Edward Elric'

li am a cooikie made of metal who lovesw edward elreic  - Elbow
i  am a cooikiie maded oif metal, who loives edward edlric  - Toes
i am a cookie made of metal who loves edward elric  - Tounge

|D I'm good with my tounge...

...=A=


----------



## Sansha (Jul 3, 2008)

I have nothing creative to type.

Hands:  I have nothing create to type
Nose: i have bothing ceative to type
Wrist: 9 ha vbe  nothui vgf creati bsew gto tyh6e  (lulz.)
Eyes closed: I haven nothign creative to type.
Propel water bottle!: i ha nde  nkogyh bgv  cfrzagtij bed gtoi fttosw,.   (Wow, even worse than the wrist one.)


----------



## turbler (Jul 4, 2008)

hands: I <3 tcod forums
knuckle:ui9,234tcv opdfiotruimasd (0.0:freaked:)
elbow:i.43vfgrfrfro0t9lde (OMGlol)


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 4, 2008)

Doing it again.

"My name is Citolim and I approve this message."

Toungue: my namev is vcitolim and ik aplplroo e vthujsz n essasge.
Blinded: My name us Cito;i, ajde I appeoove tjasi ,addafr
Chin: mhg zam df c mnkjgfkl, zx ndijmsal;l;rlklk dfx gbtvhbijx bmk dzswsdaqgtfvd3
Knuckes: my name vis cdi8toloim,k nand i approoovfe nthyhis mmeswsagge.


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2008)

"I like Pokemanz."

Tounge: I like pokemanz.
Nose:  like po9kiema.;
Chin: KJ ,likkde pokdem nm jaszx.,    0_o agian
Knuckles: I like Pokemanz. :D
Not looking: Ilike Pokemans.    Wow. XD
Elbow: I like Pokemanz.    suck sess
Wrist: io l;kiokjer POa,kre,m nmsdaxzc.,/     ...........
*looks everywhere* Aha!
Calculator: 10 9 ike iopuiokeman z       Nice
Train Brochure: I a;kjliuenAPikersazx.    Bad brochure...
Pencil: I like P OKEMANZ.             curse you pencil!!!!


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 4, 2008)

Original: My cat is attacking me.

Nose: my cat is attacking me.
Whoo~

Elbow:my cvasqt6 ioews qa6tt6qwvckiiiiiiiiikng mre
o.o

Lip: my cat is attacking me.
c:

Blind: My cat is attavling me. 
Holy crap. Didn't think I was so good at blind-typing. Trying a couple others blind now:

Skuttkes. taste the raunbiw! (I'm pretty sure you can figure this one out.)
kiwi yogurt (Ha, did that one right~)
phirnic wright: trials and tribulations (freaking Phoenix.)

This is fun~


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 4, 2008)

I love you, you love me, we're one happy family.
elbow: iukiliio b ngbgf ,mㅡㅜ ㅜㅠ 휴 ㅜ 
wrist: iokcfl.olvc cdcf.? vloiv h7o;li cv;lo;l v4cfv m ㅇㄹㅊ, edl..ercf vloi ncrjm vol9cx ohbg
blind: I love you, you love me, we're one hap[[y fa,o;l;u

XDDDD


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 4, 2008)

"Ph33r mah powahs!"

Knuckles: OPjh232r mksh [powahsz
Nose:p-h33rvr mah ppowajh
Tongue: -Y33R MAH POWAHDA
Elbow: p;[-hnjuer4ewd34frtg  mnzxzs nb n  ;l.fedrfdsazwdcfrswdf
Blind: Ph22e ,ah [pwajs!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 4, 2008)

Mewtwo RULZ
nose:Mewtwo RULZ  Phwee 
toungue:Mewtwo RULZ Phwee im good 
elbow:Mwewtqwo  ERUYLZ not as good,but still pretty good 
ear:;./[E4w6yw23[  SFGTKI'/]RT5DE wow horrible :sweatdrop:
Glasses:Mewtwo RULZ wow and i used the side of them wow still on my face 
eyeball:OWWW THAT HURT!!!lol
toes:Mewtwo RULZ wow 
blind:Mewywo YILZ hmm pretty good...i guess...


----------



## Jolty (Jul 5, 2008)

You guys are lame

Fist: ytiouyh er
Foot (oh dear god): y89ycv  asr asgher
...glasses: you guys are lame
Face: yu iuuyjh bgygfdf jh r

The last one looks Welsh


----------



## ZimD (Jul 16, 2008)

io desucvk aqt 6ytp[iijmnhgy w32i6yt mnyu76 hy4r4rel

I suck at typing with my heel.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 17, 2008)

Original: Im going to boogie.

Nose: im going to boogie. 
Elbow:im going to boogie.
Forehead: i8likkkjmb vtg5o98ijntg b5top bbgo9ot6tt5t68ie3l; (XD that was fun!)
Tounge:im going to boogie.
Heel:iom,  bgbloiunjgt tyoln  nbnloo9gholioer (woh)

HA! My mom thinks Im hurting my computer


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't want to make a typo

Heel:ii ddoonnht nwanjmnjttg tgol ,kka;;ke ban tyuhpoo

Big toe:i doj'tg wwas ng gtol makden a typpo

Elbow:i         don '
ty   wan yyt ytool ,m sawklre aw yyylpok

Forehead:(this will be interesting) iuo deo0'
{?t6y tyko jkwiker  as   tyyhukijki

Nose:i don't  an't to make a vtypo

This was hard with a laptop...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm actually okay at this. I even use Caps Lock to do capitals. Let's see...

"Drifloon is the best."

Nose: Drifloon i9sw thhe best.
Tongue: Drifloon is the besttt.
Elbows: Driffloon iis the best.
Toes: DDrifloonnn iis ttheee bbeesatr.l
Chin: DSrirlk,oon isd tghnber bvrdefzxstrfg.,


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

Epically Awesome.

epiccAly   aqwsme
epicallly awesoe
E21VSLYAWEWK4ME

I suck.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 31, 2008)

Princess EeveeSkitty of Windia

Nose: Pr8ince3ss Eeveeskitty of Windeia

Elbow: Prinjcess Eeveerswkitty78 of Windika

Ehh I'm OK, I use Caps Lock


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 31, 2008)

Something, so on and so forth.

With heel: domething, so on and so forth. (Wow, pretty cool. I DID it somewhat right.)
With toe: something, so on and so forth. (Took FOREVER to get it right.)
With elbow: something, so on and so forth. (Wow, I take too much time on this.)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

I have to look at the keybord to type

fists:i have to look at the keytbord to typer
Elbows:i hyasver 6yt0o look aayt 5t6hjre kieyubnortdf 5t6o type
Blind:ijabr ro ;pppl sr tjr krunptg  uati[e
face:9hasv ergto l,kookatg gbnhd keyb ord to tvgypecxd3
nose:9 yavee to look at the kkkkeyyyyboord to type

My keybord smells funny...


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 1, 2009)

*Normal:* Fnrrf Ygm Schnish
*Eyes closed:* Fnrrf Ygm Schnish
*Thumbs Only:* fnrrf ygm schnish
*Nose:* rhjrrfr y7tjbn scfhnisyh
*Tongue:* ...I am _not_ touching this scummy old keyboard with my tongue.
*Elbow:* e 43e3er 65rf4hj qaxd sct5yh78qa
*Knuckles:* fnrrf ygfmn  dchgnudh
*Entire Fist:* fn45f ygtm sxchn8isgh
*Chin:* gnfgfvc ghgfmn  xc n jkidsxzhbn


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

Water beats Fire

Nose:aqggvdw3rf    ...wtf?
Lip:Water beats Fire    Yay.
Elbow:swa\tfrgedsrdef  vbedsz\frdzxsa cvjkkjidfrsd   >_<


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 16, 2009)

i like pie

nose : i likie pie 
chin : k.,kl,m  ;lklcx
elbows : 9 ;lolo nm[-po54r
heels : i8 ;lok =-opxz

every thing after nose amde no sense whatsoever


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 16, 2009)

I eat babies

Nose:i eat babies
Elbow:i eaaaat bbies
blind:i eat nanued
forhead:98 43q56t b


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a sentence:

Nose: ghis isx a sentencer
Tongue: this is a sentence
Elbow: tyhiws 8iuws bqw nswe4enhjterjnhcdfe34
Forehead: 67ujh90edrshnbj90eds ew n4e56uji 645ujkifgrtv5
Foot: DS6TYHJUOISD BVIOSW QA VBVWSER4N MTR54EW3HBNDFCXE
Toes: thisdx viks qa wsedenhtyhr4njvfrf
Blind: this is a sentenve(whoo, I'm good)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 16, 2009)

I dunno.
Elbow: JK dxui nn bkl. ,
Nose: I dunno.
Forehead: IU`~ ndex7887jhjh09
Big toe:  I  duunnoo.
Chin: JK dchunnkl. 
With eyes shut: 9 funnp.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 17, 2009)

I love dragons

Nose:i lone eratgons
Tongue: i love dragons
elbow:mkik cvdf vxfdzvbgkibn 
Forehead:  iiikuhyj 5tfrt fgt5vrrf
Chin:j,k, vdc ccfdxzvbkjnbs
Eyes shut: I love dragons


----------



## see ya (Jan 17, 2009)

I like dogs. 

Elbow: 99i8998b lkkujiike needogsa.
Nose: 8 loikie edogs.
Wrists: i likre dolgs.
Forehead: 98im mnoli89ikjue3w nbedr90ot56qws. 
Blind: i like dogs. (I did it! :D)


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

Pikachu is overrated, yet cool.

Toe:pikiachu ids oveerrat5ede, yet cvool.
Nose:009iqfuyh87 bn9ws09gf43545qw643edrl, y746 bf00opl;.l (Bad...)
Wrist:p;ikkuc hu iaws bov edsrerzafredswds=, ydeswt  c ioolk./, (Also very bad.)

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 17, 2009)

Redundant sentence is redunant.

Without looking: Redundant sentence is redundant. (I should have known I could do that...)
Elbow: FRedsuyhbdehtr wsewhtrewhdd3e iuswv crewesdyuhedqaHHNRT5L; (Interesting.)


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Fingers-Machop
Elbow-mkachop
Hand-mszghoop
=D


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 7, 2009)

$ymbo!s @re hard 2 m@ke !ike this!

Nose/elbow for shift: $YHMBOS @re h@rd 32 make !ike this!
Chin/fingers for shift: ERym  bk,.zx Q@rdes hQWrdxc w2  mWkmed ike tfghiuzx!
Without looking: $ymbols re hrd  m@ke !ike this!


----------



## Thorne (Mar 7, 2009)

Fingers - I HAVE FURY
Hand - I HJASVBE5R FGIURT5Y
Nose - I9 YQAFGEBV R746
Elbow - I HWSVBER FGUYRYT
Without looking - I HAVR FURY
Chin - KI HNAZV DE FJHUNRDHY
Foot - IO HJYSAFGVBFVB5ER FGVUYJHRTFGUY67
X3


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Mar 10, 2009)

pie

Hair: chgjehgjhwe;irhfjkjfgjdjdvj

nose:-9834

ear:cvv cx

that was fun


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 10, 2009)

Mew
Nose: mew
Tongue: mew
Toes: mnew
ear:dcxs


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 10, 2009)

Fingers: lolwut...
Tongue: lolwut...
Elbow: lolkwut...
Foot: lolwyut...
Fist: lo.lwdumk t..,l.

Too lazy to do anymore. I must say, my keyboard taste bad :/


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 11, 2009)

I have problems.

With foot: pio hyjusavbbt5 p;yoblllherm,dsf

With nose:8 bhyagfe vb0p5490hgop43kje

With elbow:  hjng nmotolkrfmd

Wow, I have some talent there.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Mar 11, 2009)

Wibbley-Wobbley-Timey-Wimey

Nose: Wibley  -Woibvly-Tomey-Wimeyt
Elbow: Wibbley-Wobbbley-Timey-Wimey
Foot: Wibbley-Wobbley-Timey-Wimey


----------



## MurrMurr (Mar 12, 2009)

Fingers: Gogogo, Magikarp!
Blinded, Fingers: Gogogo, Magikarp~
Nose: Gogtogto, nMJaqtgikqr4p!
Elbow: GBVoghophop,. M Nasgfvbikstrp;[@!
Wrists: GHB;lonbopngo,   M<bgi,kaqtrp['!
Feet: G iogogto,b MMsa g, ktr;;;;;;;;;;!@

Fingers: Magikarp used Splash! It's super effective!
Blinded, Fingers: Magikarp used Splash! It;s super effective!
Nose: Maqgikarp ue Splash! It' super effective!
Elbow: <sxhbikksrgtfp;l uiderfg nDEp[l;oswedhju@! IOtys dsuip[rert5 mnreftgrevcty6i9gvb4!@
Wrists: M ashoi.lsartp'[ iudrefde Dp'.lo/qamhny! It' swxupftr ebvffbvectiv e!


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 12, 2009)

Crevasse

Elbow: crevasse
Fingers: Crevasse
Nose: Crevasse
Heel: Crvasswe
Tongue: Crevassee


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 13, 2009)

Fingers: I'm hungry.

Nose: ikm hyunjhgry
Eyes Shut: i'm hungry (learning to touchtype helps :P)
Elbow: ikm hun grfy
Wrist: inm ghbuybngrdttyu
Tongue: i'm hunry (missed the G!)
With a Sharpie in my mouth: i'm huncgry


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 14, 2009)

Fingers: My name is Crunch.
Elbow:  MNy  sza med ikxs rhgy bnc bn
((o_O))
Nose: k7bhqki3ebvuqa v
((ow, my nose hurts))
Forehead: ~~ob 6 bnujq1icx4bn9i2whyuev6
((I ended up typing with my nose in the end))
Butt: 0y5ei-=}xk lmyrw mkguio;esta  blvcduvn kcgfh fgvy guv
((I opened up Firebug like five times))
Toe: m,y naskmdf i  vufginmhy
((I missed....))
Binded Fingers: My name is Crunch.
((Yay!))
Chin: km jnhm  n xdmkc  vcv cnmj n n 
Third Arm With one finger, keeping hands on keyboard at all times: ASDFGHNMNBVCXSasdfvb nhyhb nbvcxsasdfvbnmhgredfv mkloiugdsdcv cdfr5tyuijnbgvcfghhjkl,.
((....))


----------



## Fox McCloud (Mar 14, 2009)

"GREAT AETHER!"
Event +RandomBodyPart 
Nose = "gggreaq56aqe6ter"
Elbow = "gghreewsaty6 qareyjhn4345r"
Lip = "gret aaaaaetheeeer" & Commentary = "Sound effect style. Nice."
Tongue = gfdeatg aeeeeeeeeether" & Commentary = "Well, at least I got AEETTHEER right..."
Tooth = "6ge2at  ad7hbbudcdf" & Commentary = "FAIL"
Wrist = "ggreaqt AZethyert" & Commentary = "Azethyert? Sounds like a bad splice."
Gut (for teh lolz) = "           7 87       "
Knee =  "b vbfddfsesaxdnhbg x " & commentary = "I left the page too. Ouch."
Heel = "gftr5ewraaTYG ASQEWR4TYGYHGTEW3R45T"
*fixes caps lock*
Toe = "great zeeetghjedyr"
Insanely accurate figurative imaginative utterly fake tail = "GREAT AETHER"

Blinded = "Great Aether" & Commentary = "TYPISTS RULE."

What have we learned? Brush your teeth after attempting. Otherwise... bleh.

*Runs to brush teeth*


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

Final Destination-
Tongue: FInmal; deesrination
Head: DFDSIONOAL DESTTYINATION


----------



## PinserPerson (May 12, 2010)

Writing with nose:

is my righijnhg goodd or  ba df/


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 12, 2010)

Fingers: All your base are belong to us
Nose: all your base are belong to us
Chin: all youjr  bzse adsd b ed,long to us
Toes:  All your base are be3long to usa
Elbow: zall youjrf asse azrfde  bde,.lk  nbvg gtlo jhuzx


----------



## Jester (May 12, 2010)

Fingers: All Your Calcobrena Are Belong To Us
Nose: All your calcobrena are belong to us
Toes: aall yourf calcobgreenmsa are  bbbel9nht tto0 us

...I HAVE BIG FEET OK


----------



## Green (May 19, 2010)

"I don't even."

Nose: 9dohj[]65 b4efgehj
Tongue:i do /g dvd n
Forehead: jhun =[-huyj46

...i suck.


----------



## Patar (May 19, 2010)

Monkey eats sharks

Nose: j umlk0 imd3shgbbbbbvb xe3qqqgqwbwyhqar4ci kmwq
Chin:  nlo; mk,dhb edrzzsggtysd  zxhzafrkm,xs
Toes:monkeys eratgs shbafrks

Wow. I fail :D


----------



## ... (May 19, 2010)

Irish wristwatch.

Nose: Irish wrisdtwatchg
Tongue: Irishb wristwtch
Toes: ireiisyh wristwatcch
Elbows: iedrish werisatwqatcxh

Now here's the rub: How do you know if I ACTUALLY used those body parts or not???


----------



## Flareth (May 22, 2010)

You're Fired

Wrists: Upi'tr *Gor43eed3*

Yes, including the bold key


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 22, 2010)

I was actually wondering who would be the first to post with their genitalsOkay, I'll do this.

Fingers: I have no clue what to type.

Wrists: I hzacvde nik dc xl,ujerd whggat tghol tygfyuh7;p0-[eds.

Elbows:IO hjnaVB EWS NM OL C XL;.UIJERDS WQSHJNATYG TROPLI YTGYUHPOLEWS., (CAPSLOCK FUUUUU-)

Head: uj7y ghytb2fcr3w2e hjn iikj v fdrcek yt67hge4frfc2qghwatrf5g vbrt5f4u 8v fg r45er5tf4gke3wlk

Toes: I havge4 no cclou e what to0 ytpel (not too bad...)

Heels: I haqvwe o cfdlouew3 bw2323hq (somehow I managed to accidentally submit the post mid-sentence, so...I'll just leave it at that. :P)

Nose: I have no clue wha to type. (CRAP, I MISSED ONE LETTER! D<)

Blinded: I hgace ni cluye wgar ri rtow.

Everyone else seems to be so good at blinded. :/

That was fun. 8D


----------



## Green (May 22, 2010)

I was very tempted to use my dick. :x


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 23, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> I was very tempted to use my dick. :x


I knew I couldn't have been the only one to consider it. :sweatdrop:


----------



## ... (May 23, 2010)

Seconded, but I can haz Larry was watching. :P

Irish wristwatch

Heels: ioutreiuodsh wetristswatcjhb
Blind-folded: irish wristwatch (Yay! I actually touch-typed!)


----------



## Flygon1 (May 25, 2010)

(On another forum with the same game someone did use their genitalia) 

I am a banana

Nose:

Edit: While in the midst of typing it with my nose, I somehow posted it. This shows how bad of a nose typist I am.


----------



## Green (May 25, 2010)

GO TIME

"lol cool story bro"

Cock: bn  yunhjhj HJbnmj HJB 



...fo reals.


----------



## ... (May 25, 2010)

Seriously? Oh my Gawd...

Irish wristwatch

Chin: iotridshg ewiusdtawvcgf


----------



## Chopsuey (May 25, 2010)

This is actually _writing,_ not typing. This will be weird.

Hands: Ice cream.

Nose: ICf {nEoV/

Mouth: Ice Creon

Heels: \cF C/i:v

Cock: /[f c<ern\ What, I was tempted!


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 27, 2010)

"Mudkips."

Tongue: mudkips. (and if I get sick from licking my keyboard I'm blaming you guys!)
Feet:  Mudkioos.
Elbows: udkipsd.
Nose: ki7ei89-0wl (lol fail)
Blindfolded: Mudkips.
Knuckles: Mudkiipe.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 17, 2011)

okay...
My avatar has no teeth.
Knuckles (right hand): myasvstar has nok retteeth
Nose: k7 qfgq6q5 huyqw vjnno9 vte3weth (??)
Tongue: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy avt\r hhax    k ttddfb (???) (now my keyboard is all covered in saliva)
My finger (flicking keys): km,y avatar jas no teerth (reasonably English)
Oh, and blindfolded: My avatar has no teeth (I DID IT... YAY!)
I SUCK AT THIS


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gamzee has run out of blue and isnt willing to use purple.
(I will use Caps Lock instead of Shift now)
Nose: GTamzee has run nout of blue and isnt willing to use pourple.
Tongue: gamzee has run out of blue and isnt willing to use puurple.
Normal with my eyes closed: Gamzee has tub out of vlur and isnt wollibg to use putple.
Chin: GVFBam nee hgaY crhjuzn b bkhjugtf vklf vbv lkuhjz aqnbdx ujsb ntrfg wsilklkinbgvf vtfgoi vuzhjsaew voluzrpolke.,


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 17, 2011)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? (Keep in mind that for some challenges I can't use the Shift key.  Expect a lot of h instead of H and / instead of ?.

*Hands (Blinded):* How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? (I DID IT!  Keyboarding class was so worth it.)
*Thumbs (Really fast):* How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if na woodchiuck could chuckn wood? (AHH!  So close!)
*Knuckles:* how m uch wood could a woodchuckcchuck if a woodc hujck ccould chuck wood?> (Getting progressively worse...)
*Fists:* JHioew mju ch sgtftrewllde cluld a wpopdchjiuckv dchguydkc if q cwoodchuck ciuld chucik nws9ood? (What the...)
*Nose:* how much wood could av woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood/ (That was so close!)
*Tongue:* how much could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood/ (YES! Success!)
*Elbows:* nf \\LOW  mjcnh wkkld could a woodchucck chuck if adfg woodchuck coulhd chuck wsood>? (Not bad.)
*Heels:* HYUJJUow mmucchyde woiiood vdoouykjee aq woodchuck  xchggu8ckk ifd a w2ooodechyucfkk vcoulded cxhuck wooode? (I got a word!  Yes!)
*My computer mouse:* how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck oo/ (Dang it!  Right there, too!)
*Ketchup:* howe much woood coulkd a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood/ (Pretty good.)
*Underpants:* how much wood couylkd a wood chuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood/ (Great!  And I now own the world's first typing underwear.)
*Cat:* lhjklvfvcnms.hhkjlhykgffopofrgjklfasf;vfvcjappjkfjhhdfjhdwekfkww (Stupid cat...)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 19, 2011)

"Jesus deep-fried Christ on a tricycle"

Elbow: jesus dxeeerp-frfiedd christ on a triucycvfle
Nose: jesus deedp-fried christ on a tricycle
Wrist: hjesus deepo-.frfied cchriusdt  ionb ba triuccycxlkee
Eyes closed: jesus deep-friemd christ on a tricycle (I'm better than I thought)
Ear: cccv-cdjdcc k b j vgxchøæ- nbkgv n .mxnhgzxv jk  <
Chin: nnjdxdx dddløp-fgvfrikded chfrkxty oln a tgfikcyhcld
Very fast: jesus deep-dired christ on a triclcye
...Phone: jesus deep-fried christ on a tricycle


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2011)

"This is amazing."

Wrist:trhgiusad iusa aMNASZXIUNBGF., (lol I hit caps lock)


----------



## Ever (Sep 20, 2011)

"this thread is laughter-inducing"

Knuckle: ytjhdsh  hhgt -kncg

I think the iPad messed it up.


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Bubblegum is yummy -

Toe: b7ubbloygum ikd yumjmuyy
Nose: g7ggke3tujn ihs y67ukky
Tongue:  bubb,ldgu n  ixdfx s yuuuu7mmty
Elbow: bjub b legujm i8sd y778,mmy
Fist: nbubblkegfum is yunmnmy


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 20, 2011)

Do not write this:

Toe: Dpol not wri9ttter tyhuisd
Tongue: Do not write this
Eyes closed: Do not wrute this
Knee: dfrppo  mn,itr5 µerytoipyur45 yutyjhnudrf
Very fast: D onot write this


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Blind"; ASB ROCKS ENOUGH SAID FOREVER without caps

asb rocks enough said forever

Chin:

aQZS B RFLCM,KSD  ENKLUJGBN BSADF ORFGS


----------



## mewtini (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope I'm approved for reffing--

(using a touchscreen keyboard)

chin: o uhif in aplfkv cbf fxVvnbyv
knuckles: I hope im approved forb reffing
tongue: iv hike Llfk dd ckd twslding
hands blindfolded: i hope I'm alrlbed for reffing
toes, right foot: h gaisitw. eage fjfww
nose: I y


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 20, 2011)

all the things!

elbow:awqllbb ther ntynjhk,nmbgsdq1q
toe:alll thje thhyjijngzs1


----------



## Ever (Sep 21, 2011)

Pink fluffy unicorns omg

Elbow: pink fluffy junicornd omg
Tounge: pinkmfluffybujn crs

The iPad keyboard tastes bad...


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 24, 2011)

wdfoi asd bvaserreekil rtiokllk!

Do a barrel roll! (using my fists)


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so glad DarkAura is back

Wrist: ium  wq9o gtloqa deark,auraq is back1
Toe:i''m so glaad dczarkioeAZauraz ikxs b zavc k1
Nose:9[k wo0 ytoled eqi87r4aq i hacd i1


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

"charmander"

Hands: charmander (fast, too)
Knuckles:charjanwsdweed (uhh....)
Toungue: ch-awrm=ander (i thought i did worse)
Nose:charrrr maqwhee4r
Toes:charmander (O.O)
Index Finger:charmander

There


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

Kaaarl, why is the lifeboat all red and sticky?

Blind: Kaaarl, why is the life boar all red and sticky?
...Not bad!

Watch:kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkarfr,m weijs tgd liofe boat asl,l red wsnmd sdyti cvlkyu /


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Having another go. 
All your Toblerone are belong to us,

Elbow: aqlkl y7oluit tolbbl;e4r54lmnj4 bqrt5fr4 nhbt64eolo0jky yp;[ij 8ued (!?)
Blindfolded: all yout yivkeribe ate belong yo us (three words right - really not quite sure about Toblerone)
Tongue: all yur  tlber3 fds  mj9mg hgkl jx (?)
Toes: ao;lllllyiy r  xzchytgiggfdf s w    v rt tg89ú xs ({ú} MY FIRST ACCENT I'VE DONE WITHOUT MICROSOFT WORD'S SYMBOL THINGY!)  
Nose: qpb8o643vho46pj4 q34 bh5lbn0o 3x (?????)


----------

